

Airbnb Tech Talk: Jay Kreps on LinkedIn's realtime data pipeline using Kafka - Raphomet
http://www.airbnb.com/meetups/jznjzcsa9-tech-talk-jay-kreps

======
diego
I recommend this talk if you're in the Bay Area and interested in distributed
systems. Jay is great, and he really knows the stuff.

Also, check out the Kafka design document. It's an excellent read:

<http://incubator.apache.org/kafka/design.html>

------
andr
Watch past Tech Talk videos here: <http://www.airbnb.com/techtalks> (scroll
left)

------
dlss
Google Chrome seems to think this page is in Indonesian...

~~~
46Bit
Common problem on the AirBNB site. I've experienced it on a client site in the
past as well. Indonesian detection may be over zealous.

